

iOS Keyboard Shows Movie and Dining Suggestions Based on Your Texts - lettergram
http://chicagoinno.streetwise.co/2015/08/17/this-uiuc-born-ios-keyboard-shows-movie-and-dining-suggestions-based-on-your-texts/

======
mtmail
"The [...] allows users to touch the "Porter Icon," and the app's [...] gives
movie and restaurant information based on what you've recently texted.”

At least the user clicking a button is explicit, so it seems like not all key
strokes are send to their servers (which is against Apple's terms of service
for third-party keywords afaik).

